# Split cost of Nitric Acid



## oldtimmer (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got off the phone with my chemical supply house where I buy my Nitric Acid. I have been paying $35.00 for a 7 pound bottle (around 1/2 gal). I inqiured a about larger sizes to cut down on the cost. The secetary said that the next size up in the 90 pound S/Steel drum that goes for $120.00, plus a drum deposit of $150.00. The price seemed to be very low, so I asked here and she said that is what the computer data base lists the price at.

That makes my 7 pound come to around $14.00. 90 pounds is more than I would use in a long time, but the price is so, so good.

The question is, are there any others here in and around San Diego, Ca, or Southern Ca. that would like to split the cost and share the lower price on the acid? You would need to provide your own containers for the acid.

Thanks,

dave


----------



## 4metals (Sep 25, 2009)

The deposit for the drum is very reasonable, deposits are higher in the east. Check with the supplier if there is a time limit for holding the drum, some small jewelry guys I've set up held the drum too long and forfeited their deposit.

Better safe than sorry. 8)


----------



## Exibar (Oct 2, 2009)

oldtimmer said:


> I just got off the phone with my chemical supply house where I buy my Nitric Acid. I have been paying $35.00 for a 7 pound bottle (around 1/2 gal). I inqiured a about larger sizes to cut down on the cost. The secetary said that the next size up in the 90 pound S/Steel drum that goes for $120.00, plus a drum deposit of $150.00. The price seemed to be very low, so I asked here and she said that is what the computer data base lists the price at.
> 
> That makes my 7 pound come to around $14.00. 90 pounds is more than I would use in a long time, but the price is so, so good.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind going in for 1/2 gallon worth. I think shipping might be hard to do though? Isn't there a hazmat fee for Nitric? 

Mike B


----------

